# Its all over.......



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

If you have been reading my postings you would know there was an issue with x infection with our potential match child so to update you...

Our sw came round Thursday evening, the childs sw had finally been in touch with the paediatrician who had confirmed that he would not allow this child to be placed with us due to the issues with my cousins daughter (who has the same genetic illness) and that the only way the child could be placed with us would be if we never met up with my cousins daughter again, or they emigrated to Australia!.

We were gutted and mad that it had got this far, we were so close and then it was snatched away but we understand the reasons why they said no. Apparently the childs sw still wants us to adopt her but we have said a definate no and the ironic thing is, is that the foster carer will probably be allowed to adopt her now, so i have to feel sorry for her as well cos of the [email protected]*p she's had to go through in the past month.

It was very hard to here this, but ive got my head around it now, so its upwards and onwards!

Julia x


----------



## Tarango (Nov 3, 2006)

Hello Julia 

Very sorry to hear your news   
I hope you don't have to wait too long until you are matched again and have your forever family xxx

   

love 
T
xx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Oh Coxy  

I am so sorry to read your latest. It must be so hard to make a decision like that, but I can feel some relief in your post. You've been through so much in your fight for X that it must really hurt, but at the same time feel like a weight has been lifted.
It'd be nice and easy if we could pack up our lives and move away. But to never have contact with some family members? I don't think I could make that sacrifice. 
It's true that things happen for a reason, and I really believe it that now.

Stay strong, and sending lots of   to you and dh.

Lots of love and best wishes 

Ever x


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

So sorry to hear what 's been going on take care love JD x


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

so sorry to hear your news.  My thoughts and prayers are with you as you come to terms with this link not working out for you.

magenta x


----------



## cammomile (Nov 28, 2007)

hi there
just wanted to say how very sorry i am to hear this news..  xx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks ladies for the support, it was very difficult getting my head round things on Friday, even had to ring up work in the morning and book the day as holiday, just couldnt face it and im glad it did as it gave me a chance to think about it and the reasons why it wouldnt have been right.

have found 3 more girls to look at so will see what happens and keep an open mind this time...      and not be swept along by the keeness of our sw!

Julia x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

sorry to hear your news coxy..this matching thang can be so hard and draining but i do believe if its not the right match it shows itself in some way. 
your child/children are out there somewhere waiting
take some time to recover from these last few weeks 

kj x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Julia

Sorry to read your post BUT you know in your heart of hearts that you have done the right thing.

How could you stop seeing your cousins little girl!!

I hope the 3 possibly little girls you now have to look at that one of them is YOUR daughter!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Julia

Am so sorry to read your news, so unfair they let it continue as long as they did before finding out valuable info for you.

Your child/ren are out there somewhere, good luck with the others.

Love
OT x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your dissappointment, but your daughter is still out there waiting for you with a huga hug!   Hope you get to meet her soon!

Kay xxx


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Coxy, so sorry to read all you have been through.

Misty C
xxxx


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Coxy - am so sorry honey, just wanted to say hang on in there - your little one is out there and they will find you! Am sending you a big, big  

lots of love
Sarah
xxx


----------



## Rachelbee (Oct 25, 2005)

So sorry xx


----------



## Diz74 (Jan 1, 2007)

So sorry Coxy, it must be so hard for you.  

Take care

Diz


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Sorry to hear your news Julia

As the others have said, hang in there the right child will come along for you.

Cindy


----------

